# Thank You Travers Tools!!



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is the newest tool box in my shop.
Well folks as many of you know I was the "lucky " one that brought home the door prize from the exhibitors meet and greet at the Cabin Fever Expo. God has smiled upon me. I decided to take the opportunity to post a photo of the box and thank Travers Tools for the donation an supporting the Hobby. 
One of the back burner dreams I have had is setting up a 4-H model engineering club. So I am using this new empty tool box as a jumping off spot to get tools and the shop organized enough that I can feel comfortable having and teaching a handful of kids in the shop. 
The wood tool box itself has been a bit of a project. I have been upgrading it a bit as the chicom import stuff is a bit rough around the edged as shipped. Not looking a gift horse in the mouth but felt the box needed a little TLC. I am also planning on setting it up as an USAF style box with foam in the drawers and a cutout for each tool so each tool has a place and inventory of the box will be quick and easy. This will allow for tool control for a 4-H club. 





Tin


----------



## rake60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Very nice Tin!
That's not a tool box, it a piece of furniture. 
Congratulations!

Rick


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2008)

Man thats a nice box. My hats off to you Tin, I am sure the 4hr's will appreciate all you are doing.


----------



## Cedge (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay... it's official... I'm bright green with envy.

Steve 
Betting the large center drawer is being used for his socks....LOL


----------



## nkalbrr (Feb 10, 2008)

Dumb question, but what is the mirror used for?.Congrats on the door prize.Glad to see someone passing on info to the new generation


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is my understanding of why the mirror is there . There is likely other folk lore about the mirror and there may be better reasons . 

These days the mirror is mostly for decoration and tradition. 

In the early days of machining when machinists were engineers and engineers were machinist the days days before OSHA, and before
Safety Glasses were mandatory.This was when the machinist chest were normally made of wood and the early designs came about. So if a worker got a spec of dust or a chip in their eye they could utilize the mirror to aid in the removal of said
object.
Also at the end of the shift it could be used to help spiffy oneself up
(comb hair, straighten collar, check for smudges on face etc ) for the waiting wife, girlfriend or the dance hall gals.
Machinist have always a proud and meticulous lot. In the days of a once a week bath on Saturday night to prepare for church on Sunday I can imagine most working folks were pretty grungy by the end of the week. So It was a badge of honor and a status symbol to look clean and neat. 
Tin


----------

